# Beamworks 10000k 4400 lumen pent light



## koolaid235 (Aug 28, 2017)

I was wondering if this light was good enough to grow this type Of Mini hair grass It's looking a little sick but that's because of mold. I took care of the problem wuth ho2o so I'm hoping the grass will get green again. The substrate is from plant care and I have co2 injection ready when I flood the tank
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## asad_200113 (Aug 24, 2017)

There are several documentations of the par value for those lights so if you want to know whether it's possible you should search up the lights par value. I think it is possible for it to grow and with the co2 it should grow relatively well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolaid235 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank your for the reply

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boug (Dec 6, 2017)

asad_200113 said:


> There are several documentations of the par value for those lights so if you want to know whether it's possible you should search up the lights par value. I think it is possible for it to grow and with the co2 it should grow relatively well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assad can you post the PAR measurements for beamswork? i cant get PAR to the bottom of my tank with that light


----------



## asad_200113 (Aug 24, 2017)

Sorry for the super late response. I just got back on the forum. The data is from Ckownplanted on theplantedtank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

